# Black mbuna with white edges on dorsal fin?



## Rare (Mar 31, 2012)

Id this mbuna for me please. The black one.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=835

I think.


----------



## Rare (Mar 31, 2012)

I wanna buy a pair for it. I need the exact name. haha. but i'll try that.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Keep about 3 females per male unless its a very bussy big 100g + Mbuna tank. Even smallish relatively mild Mbuna like this can kill single females by being to hard on em or by giving em far too much attention.

Erm whats not exact about Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Ngara)?

Huge broods with these. Once got over 50 fry from one female in one go.

All the best James


----------



## 702Cichlid (Feb 28, 2010)

+1 on the Acei Ngara.

Pseudotropheus Sp. Ngara is the old classification, though they're often referred to as White Tail Acei.

According to Ad Konings they're now know as Pseudotropheus Elegans "Ngara"


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep some exporters are now labelling em up as _Pseudotropheus elegans_ "Ngara"(Acei).

Thing is I am not sure all variants of "Acei" are the same species so not sure they are all elegans.

It would not be the first time Mr Konings popped something into print that was not complete.


----------



## Rare (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm guessing it's a male. I bought this last year. He was with a species of the same kind but a bit lighter in color. Perhaps a female? I went back to the store but the female has already been sold. ._.

Thanks for identifying sir!


----------



## NateC (Mar 9, 2012)

looks to me like a male if that is an egg spot


----------

